
Ask HN: What should you do an year or two before starting up? - husmo
As someone who started his first tech job and is interested in starting up eventually. What should I be doing in the next two years to be better prepared for when I start up?<p>To phrase it differently, how should I be spending the next two years to be in a better situation to start up.
======
nostrademons
1\. Save money.

2\. Get comfortable talking to strangers.

3\. Make friends with people with complementary skillsets.

4\. Learn all the tools associated with software development - git/GitHub, an
IDE or editor, basic UNIX commands, curl/scp/ssh, some form of bugtracker
(could be as simple as GitHub Issues or Google Sheets).

5\. Learn a modern, open-source tech stack that you can use out of the box
without the benefit of your employer.

